# Grand Daughters pen finished



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok I got it done. I have learned a lot on this one. So the next one should be a lot better. I sent these pictures to her and she wants it sent first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

SUPER, SUPER SPECIAL, Bobby !!!!!!

She will probably wear the pix off just showing it off...

Job well done...GRANDPAW !!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Where it looks like the ink has been rubbed off on her pants is a finger smear. Its not on the pen. I do see some small imperfections that I can fix real easy.

Its going to be hard to wear off that picture, its under about 1/8 inch of CA LOL


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool Bobby! She will love it.
RT

PS:
Got you a little something in the freezer.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Reel Time said:


> Cool Bobby! She will love it.
> RT
> 
> PS:
> Got you a little something in the freezer.


I need to get over there and get it. Does it start with a C?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Bobby said:


> I need to get over there and get it. Does it start with a C?


Are you going to Sam's Beach. I can just bring it then.
Yes it starts with a "C" but the long one.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice Bobby.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Reel Time said:


> Are you going to Sam's Beach. I can just bring it then.
> Yes it starts with a "C" but the long one.


I found something today that takes the tarnish off copper when you drop it in it. Salt, vinegar, water. Works as good as CLR.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Good job, I knew you would get it


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

In the mail too! LOL


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job, I'm sure she will be proud of it for years to come.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Great job.. bet it feels go to finally be done with that one.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Man, That is awesome. Great job.


----------

